# Photo of my Queen Up Close



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6019655143

Here is a worker full of honey after being smoked.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/6021067308/in/photostream


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

A *****!

Nice shot.


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

nice!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful shot Jet.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok, Ok......I'll give you $10 for her.............


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

what type of breed is it


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Local survivor mutt with carniolan leanings.


----------



## Heavenly bees (Mar 27, 2011)

very nice color on her


----------

